# Houston rats looking to re-home



## kaozz77 (Feb 21, 2009)

I recently bought my son a rat, then I found out they need to live in pairs at least.. so I got him another. One is about 6 weeks old and the other is a very small baby. 

Thing is the older one is skittish and he has bit my son after about a week having him. He is terrified of them now so I just don't think it is going to work out. He really loved them till he got bit. 

I could take them to the pet store and get a refund but I really hate the idea of doing that after all they are so much happier now than in the tanks at the shop it seems. So I just wanted to see if I could find them a loving home together instead. The baby really seems to be fond of the bigger one! They are adorable. 

If anyone around Houston Texas is interested in providing a loving home for these guys please email me at [email protected]

Here is a picture of them also: http://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=babies.jpg


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

How old is your son? What was going on with he was bitten? Has anyone had him out since and if so how was he? If it was a week after you'd had him - it doesn't sound like he's an aggressive rat (which isn't very common anyway). Could someone else handle them both and then show your son? It would be a shame to let them go to a new home.


----------



## kaozz77 (Feb 21, 2009)

My son is 12, so he just got startled. It wasn't that the rat was being mean, he was just startled while he was being picked up and bit. But my son acted as if he had bit his arm off instead of a small bite heh. He is a sweet little guy, we/I handle them daily, but he does not want to mess with that one anymore and it's a lot on me to do it w/o help currently.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Any update on the two ratties?


----------

